# The Claughton Centre, Dudley March 2019



## mookster (Mar 2, 2019)

I had wanted to visit this last year however turning up and finding a dog unit security van in the grounds with the rear doors open and the engine idling put us off a little bit as you can imagine!

On the grapevine I heard things had changed a little bit - namely the demolition of the more modern extensions - and it seemed the pooch and his master had also disappeared. After a somewhat ungainly entry we spent a good hour or so inside, with the internal skylight (presumably added after H&S didn't think an open balcony was suitable in a school) being the obvious main point of interest for me. However the building now has some fantastic decay on the upper floor, with warped wooden flooring and peely paint everywhere.

History pinched from @slayaaaa last year...



> Built in 1904, this Edwardian school building was first called Dudley Upper Standards School until 1957 when it was named after the Dudley town mayor, Sir Gilbert Claughton. It was closed in 1990 when local schools were merged, from this point on wards it was used as council offices, youth centre, and community meeting/conference use and was granted a new extension in 1993 of sports facilities and class rooms. It was then closed and has been for the last few years at least















































































Thanks for looking ​


----------



## smiler (Mar 2, 2019)

Loved your pics Mook, I borrowed one as a screen saver, Thanks &#55357;&#56839;


----------



## Wyton (Mar 12, 2019)

smiler said:


> Loved your pics Mook, I borrowed one as a screen saver, Thanks ��




Indeed awesome pics and an odd place.

Bet it was 2nd photo..screen saver..?


----------



## 2blokes (May 31, 2019)

Very nice building, May have to put this on my list !


----------

